
The Maldives counts the cost of its debts to China - metaphysics
https://www.ft.com/content/c8da1c8a-2a19-11e9-88a4-c32129756dd8
======
ShorsHammer
Paywalled. Any chance of a rough summary?

Most of your posts are China stories also?

~~~
scawf
If you google 'The Maldives counts the cost of its debts to China' and use the
first link to 'ft.com', you can bypass the paywall

~~~
ShorsHammer
Ok well I did that instead and: "Subscribe to the FT to read: Financial Times
The Maldives counts the cost of its debts to China"

~~~
gandalfian
Have you tried putting outline.com/ before the address?

Maybe like outline.com/www.ft.com/content/c8da1c8a-2a19-11e9-88a4-c32129756dd8

